# Can you ride when your on you're period?



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm sorry, but, why wouldn't it be safe?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Surprisingly, I have seen this question numerous times. Usually from younger folks who have studs or late cut geldings. 


The answer is yes. There should be no reason why you couldn't ride during that time of the month. The horses should not exhibit any different behavior.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

An old wive's (more like husband's tbh) tale, you'll be fine. If there was any actual "danger" it would be when you're ovulating, not menstruating.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

They may sniff your crotch though, lol.


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

This is the best and funniest post Ive seen on this forum yet! Dont swim in the ocean either!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

As long as they're not vampires, you're safe.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Jan1975 said:


> As long as they're not vampires, you're safe.


Whoa, yeah. They are really dangerous! Careful at a full-moon, too. Werehorses... those savages.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I actually had a friend who thought it was unhealthy for women to be runners because their uterus might drop or fall out. Probably riding horses would be risky for that too. Of course men will become sterile if they ride too much as well.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Surprisingly, I have seen this question numerous times. Usually from younger folks who have studs or late cut geldings.
> 
> 
> The answer is yes. There should be no reason why you couldn't ride during that time of the month. The horses should not exhibit any different behavior.


How in the heck did you know what she was really asking? Sure had me stumped.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

natisha said:


> How in the heck did you know what she was really asking? Sure had me stumped.


I can only speak for myself, but I've heard this repeated by quite a few older men as a reason women shouldn't work with stallions. There is a very prominent racehorse trainer that didn't/doesn't like women working on the backside, partially because he didn't want his colts getting "overstimulated." Fine for them to be stalled next to fillies, though.

The only real reason I could think that a horse may act differently is the scent of blood.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

I've never heard this before either, but I have to say, I prefer riding on my period because the pad gives me more cushioning! **** :rofl:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

EliRose said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I've heard this repeated by quite a few older men as a reason women shouldn't work with stallions. There is a very prominent racehorse trainer that didn't/doesn't like women working on the backside, partially because he didn't want his colts getting "overstimulated." Fine for them to be stalled next to fillies, though.
> 
> The only real reason I could think that a horse may act differently is the scent of blood.


OP, I can tell that someone, usually a man has told you that a stallion will react sexually towards you when you are on your period. This is what I was commonly told many, many moons ago when I was young and wanted to work with horses and specifically on a breeding farm. I was literally told that they didn't even allow women on the farm!!!

No, the colt/stallion should never react in any way to that-the hormone scent of a woman and that of a mare are completely different. I've never seen a reaction in any stallion because of that in 40 years with horses.

You'll hear a lot of "old wives tales" from people in the horse world. You just need to ignore them. :grin:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Never heard of that in my entire life...um. :lol: 
That's just silly, of course you can ride during your cycle. 
Nothing stops me from riding!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

natisha said:


> How in the heck did you know what she was really asking? Sure had me stumped.


I used my life-line to ask another mod what a "rig" was.


----------



## Sugarbee (Mar 29, 2017)

You'd be surprised how many people think this. I was told that riding mares on your period encourages them to go into heat or become 'mare-ish'. (The horse just didn't like her, no matter the time of the month) 

yeah, just an old wives tale/ excuse to have the women stay out of the barn.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have never heard of that before! I guess as women, we should just stay away from all types of animals - perhaps stay in a dark & quiet room when we have our periods...LOL. TBH, some days that wouldn't be a bad idea..hehe.

Although, I have heard that when camping on your period you 'could' potentially attract bears - not sure how much truth there is to that. But as they are carnivores I am more inclined to believe that one.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have owned multiple stallions. They have never looked or acted any differently around me no matter what day of the month it is. But they are respectful boys. 

The only time I avoid riding during my period is when I have physical pain or a migraine which takes me off my game. But that isn't my horse's fault.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was a kid I took lessons at what I now recognize as a "backyard breeding" barn. They kept two Arab stallions locked in tiny stalls all day, and had a few foals every year. The barn for their personal Arabs was separate from the lesson horse barn, sort of down a hill and away from the commotion of the rest of the barn.

This "old wive's tale" was definitely what all of us lesson girls believed, and it was a big deal to dare someone to go down there and run through the barn to see what would happen. I did it once, and remember looking at those big stallion eyes peering out at me curiously from behind their stall grates. That was about all the excitement there was


----------

